# Our doglet Bindi (Jack Russell cross)



## ThingFish (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,
This is my first post here. This is our "child" Bindi. She is the love of our life. (That is my wife Jacqueline and I)
Bindi is 2 years and 8 months old. We are not quite sure exactly what cross breed she is but the person we purchased her from told us that she is a black and tan Jack Russell. However she has a thinner tail and slightly longer legs then the average Jack Russell. We think she might be a cross between a Jack Russell and a Mini pincher or Dachshund but the photo's we have seen of those mixes still look quite different especially as far as build goes. Her weight is 6.5 kg. Maybe someone here can identify her mix more closely. When she was a puppy she had droopy ears but now that she is fully grown her ears are straight up. She has an absolutely adorable personality. Here are some photo's of her.

1. As a puppy









2. On the beach









3. Fast asleep









4. What's that?









5. Playing in the water









6. Wanna play?









7. Proud mom









8. Jacqueline and Bindi









9. Shall we play?










Thanks for looking. Comments welcome.
Regards
Fred


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

For some reason I see min pinx chi but I think she would be smaller if she was part chi. She's a cutey.

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## ThingFish (Mar 4, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> For some reason I see min pinx chi but I think she would be smaller if she was part chi. She's a cutey.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum



Thanks for the welcome  Yes the photo's I have seen of min-pin chi crosses or even Jack Russell chi crosses show a different shape head and shorter muzzle. Bindi's head shows no chi traits. Also she is quite sturdily build.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont see much JRT in her at all...maybe face shape. But she reminds me of a manchester terrier. Maybe that and JRT?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats the other one I wanted to say... I knew it was something. Manchester/min pin x sounds likely.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Her build looks a lot like Butch. He is Chi/JRT and is very sturdy at 14#. I would say JRT/Chi/Manchester (or Min Pin because of the black/tan). JRT's are very sturdy little dogs. Here are a couple of Butch (he's full grown).



















And this is Roxxy who I think is a Manchester mix (#19#) and Butch.


----------

